# Foros Oportunidades Laborales Ofertas de Trabajo  Especialista en Compra de Granos

## Grupo Gloria

Estimados amigos: 
Gloria S.A. se encuentra en la búsqueda de un profesional especializado en compra de granos (soya, maiz, etc.). Disponibilidad de tiempo completo. Planta industrial ubicada en Huachipa (contamos con movilidad para el personal). Contar con experiencia mínima de dos en compra directa de granos. Los interesados pueden remitir su cv al e mai: aseleccion@gloria.com.pe indicando el código GR. 
Gracias.Temas similares: Compra de maracuya Blgo Vivas Bancallan, Julio ( especialista en temas relacionados a control biologico y microbiologico Especialista en Biotecnología Vegetal. Gloria Jara M. Piura, Ing. Agrónomo-Especialista en Comercio Exterior. Compra de maracuya

----------

